# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Classic Hymns - Standard & Tab

## Mike Pilgrim

Here's a collection of classic hymns in standard notation and mandolin tab. Several are in two keys - the original (hymnal) key and a more mandolin friendly key.

----------

albeham, 

choctaw61, 

Chuck Holton, 

DavidKOS, 

Earl Gamage, 

Fr. White, 

Kathy-a, 

kohaylan, 

Ky Slim, 

Mandosopher, 

Mark Gunter, 

ruperta, 

Sweetpea44

----------


## CES

Definitely some good ones in there...thanks for posting!

----------


## John Flynn

Thanks +1

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Thanx! I do these at the Milwaukee Rescue Mission. This week I'm doing a crosspicking rendition of Come Thou Fount in D.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Fstpicker

Another thank you!! 

Jeff

----------


## JEStanek

Wow!  A great follow up to the Carols at Christmas.  Thanks for making these for us.  I really appreciate them.

Jamie

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I downloaded this yesterday; it may come in handy. I mostly play guitar at church, but now & then I throw a mandolin tune at them. Did "The Lord's Prayer" last Sunday on my Cascade(piano accompaniment).

----------


## John Gardinsky

Kind of you to share these.

----------


## Duane Graves

> Here's a collection of classic hymns in standard notation and mandolin tab. Several are in two keys - the original (hymnal) key and a more mandolin friendly key.


Michael, many thanks for these. So very good of you to share. I have been learning the scales and playing whatever I can to the different keys and so this just hits the spot....Duane.

----------


## Bluman

Thanks for sharing these.  Great timing.

----------


## Seastrings Music Shop

Michael, I also say a big thanks for this great resource.  Sadly for me, having been a faker, mostly no reading music, playing by ear guitar player for most of the past 30 years, I really can't use this.  I lead worship on guitar, play acoustic and some electric, mostly just chord charts, standard D, E, Em, C, F, etc called out as chords above the words.  I've started playing uke and mando this past couple years and despite being performance/studio level guitar/vocalist, I'm basically starting over learning these new instruments.  Uke is pretty easy.  I'm able to obviously learn chords on mando etc. and scale patterns but is there a quick/easy way to learn how to utilize mandolin tabs such as this.  Sorry if this is an enormous (too big) question for this blog.  Any help would be appreciated.  I'm also going to seek out a local instructor but in the mean time am looking for resources tips...  

Also -- hello to Duane Graves.  Cool last name :-)

John Graves - Seattle

----------


## JEStanek

To read TAB, scan from left to right.  The bars represent the mandolin strings GDAE from bottom to top.  The number represents the fret for that particular note.  Start with one of the hymns you already know the melody to and try playing the TAB as you sing the hymn to yourself.  Once you "get it" it's like riding a bike. The Standard notation (and also the tab) shows you how long the note is played. Amazing Grace on page 5, for example, is in 3/4 time with 3 beats per measure verticle lines on the the staff, and a whole note gets 4 beats.  You would count 1, 2, 3, 1, 2, 3.  A quarter note (solid black with just a line up or down on the standard and a number with a verticle line on the tab gets 1 beat.  The half notes get 2 beats (1,2)  The half notes are the open circle with verticle line on the standard and cricled number with line on the TAB.  The eighth notes get 1/2 a beat (1 AND 2 AND 3 AND, 1 AND 2 AND 3 AND).  On the standard notation they are the ones with the solid circle, verticle line and flag or if two or more in succesion have a solid line connecting them at the top.

I hope this helps.

Jamie

----------


## rgray

Another source for info on reading TAB.

----------


## Seastrings Music Shop

Thank you both.  This will get me started for sure.

John

----------


## PAMandoMan

I was looking over these songs and I must say you did a very good job.If I can ask,how did you put them together? Could you tell me what software or whatever you used? Thanks!

----------


## John Arabi

only found this today THANK YOU! :Smile:

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

> ...how did you put them together? Could you tell me what software or whatever you used? Thanks!


Finale 2011.

~~~~~~

Glad folks have found these useful.

----------


## JH Murray

Just found this great resource today. a nice follow up to your christmas carol project. Many thanks!

----------


## Al Trujillo

Just found this old thread - again a Thanks for posting these!  

Now up to the top of the thread again so others can enjoy once more.

----------


## bbcee

Thanks for bumping, Al!!

----------


## HonketyHank

Just found this today. Worth bumping. Thanks.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## addamr

This is good stuff, glad it was revived. Thanks to the OP.

Adam

----------

Mark Gunter

----------

